# Bristolian



## mondeoman (Mar 3, 2007)

I am looking for additional builders details for the 1911 steam tug Bristolian built by John Cran & Co, Leith, yard number 76, scrapped at Cashmore's in 1968. Lloyds register shows the engine was by the builders, and it is the engine number I am trying to find.
Can anyone help please, or know where I can find more info?


----------

